# Newsletter won't send in Magento



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

HI! 
Any Magento experts out there that can help me fix my Newsletter? It won't send. I've done research and apparently this is a Magento Engine problem. I don't know code, nor want to learn it! 

Thanks!


----------



## consultantnomo (Jul 21, 2011)

I stopped setting up clients with Magento's Newsletter function for this reason and now request they use MailChimp instead (blows it out of the water). 

If you only like working within the Magento Admin, and not .php or your database tables, you might be out of luck. Odds are you have a problem with the cron. Google "magento newsletter not sending cron". I seem to recall find the best answers via StackOverflow.

Good luck.


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

consultantnomo said:


> I stopped setting up clients with Magento's Newsletter function for this reason and now request they use MailChimp instead (blows it out of the water).
> 
> If you only like working within the Magento Admin, and not .php or your database tables, you might be out of luck. Odds are you have a problem with the cron. Google "magento newsletter not sending cron". I seem to recall find the best answers via StackOverflow.
> 
> Good luck.


Yeah I read all about the cron crap.. What is mail chimp? Is that something that will work? Pull my customers info and then let me compose, stylize, and blast a newsletter?


----------



## consultantnomo (Jul 21, 2011)

GN said:


> Yeah I read all about the cron crap.. What is mail chimp? Is that something that will work? Pull my customers info and then let me compose, stylize, and blast a newsletter?


Yep. Email Marketing and Email List Manager | MailChimp


----------



## wovenwaters (Jun 26, 2012)

Aw man, i read all these threads last night at 4 am and I mis-read Magento as Magneto, like from the X-men. How disappointing to look again and see the real name, lol!

Well, back to searching the forums to try and figure out who I want to use for web-hosting, etc.


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

wovenwaters said:


> Aw man, i read all these threads last night at 4 am and I mis-read Magento as Magneto, like from the X-men. How disappointing to look again and see the real name, lol!
> 
> Well, back to searching the forums to try and figure out who I want to use for web-hosting, etc.


I thought it was magneto too for about the first four mOnths of using it ha ha


----------



## Tib (Sep 11, 2009)

You Only need to setup a cron job to call Magento's cron.Php file at every x minutes. Every 15min is enough.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk


----------



## XBM (Jul 2, 2012)

consultantnomo said:


> I stopped setting up clients with Magento's Newsletter function for this reason and now request they use MailChimp instead (blows it out of the water).
> 
> If you only like working within the Magento Admin, and not .php or your database tables, you might be out of luck. Odds are you have a problem with the cron. Google "magento newsletter not sending cron". I seem to recall find the best answers via StackOverflow.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks for this! I had never heard of Mailchimp but will definitely start directing my clients that way.


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

XBM said:


> Thanks for this! I had never heard of Mailchimp but will definitely start directing my clients that way.


Mailchimp is what I started using. Works great!


----------



## Daikon (Jul 11, 2012)

GN said:


> Mailchimp is what I started using. Works great!


Does mail chimp limit the amount of recipients you can have?


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

Daikon said:


> Does mail chimp limit the amount of recipients you can have?


For the free it's 2000 . If u pay, there is no limit.


----------

